# Funny 2



## BillyUK (Sep 10, 2012)

I put a small IP camera inside my coop to keep an eye on my hens.
Didn't expect my Rhode Rock to do a somersault after laying an egg 






Hope it made you laugh as well


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

That is so funny!! She flipped over seeing what she had done! Great shot!


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

That is so cute and funny! Lmao


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

That's hilarious! Thanks for the laugh. Needed that today.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

What a talented hen. Cute!


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

Haha. That one is great! I can hear her clucking in embarrassment "oh hi, you saw? I totally meant to do that"


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

haha thats just great.


----------



## lorindaeb (Oct 23, 2012)

Ha!!! That's hilarious!!


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

That's so funny!


----------



## Berta (Jun 20, 2012)

I score that a 9! Too funny!


----------



## garyk1398 (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice video! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

..............


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Ya just know when...


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

fuzziebutt said:


> Ya just know when...


Very cute! Love it.


----------

